# [SOLVED] Window 7 Bsod



## joelawl (Oct 8, 2010)

Hello. Recently I've been experiencing frequent BSODs mainly from browsing the internet and doing my homework, so I am back to these forums for help.

HP Pavilion a6130n Desktop PC
HP Pavilion a6130n Desktop PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)

· OS - Windows 7 ?
· 32bit 
· What was original installed OS on system? Windows Vista 32 bit
· Is the OS an OEM version (came pre-installed on system) or full retail version (YOU purchased it from retailer)?
Windows Vista came pre-installed but upgraded to Windows 7 3-4 months ago. 
· Age of system (hardware): 3-4 years 
· Age of OS installation - 3-4 months back

Some more information: 
Time of this report: 5/17/2011, 21:02:48
Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 32-bit (6.1, Build 7601) Service Pack 1 (7601.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631)
System Manufacturer: HP Pavilion 06
System Model: D5468AT-ABA ALONPAV
BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5000+ (2 CPUs), ~2.6GHz
Memory: 3072MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 2942MB RAM
Page File: 1311MB used, 4573MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 11

Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 6150SE nForce 430
Manufacturer: NVIDIA 
Chip type: GeForce 6150SE nForce 430

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Window 7 Bsod*

Hello,

Start by enabling driver verifier: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-windows-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html

Also, run through some hardware diagnostics. Run each of the three Prime95 tests: CPU - Stress Test with Prime95 - Windows 7 Forums

For hard drive: SeaTools for Windows | Seagate

Run Memtest86 for at least 7 or 8 passes: RAM - Test with Memtest86+ - Windows 7 Forums'

It might not hurt to update your BIOS as well; go here: MCP61PM-HM Motherboard BIOS Update HP Pavilion a6130n Desktop PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)

...Summary of the dumps: 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7601.17592.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Mon May 16 22:32:31.935 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:34:12.902
Probably caused by : afd.sys ( afd!AfdPoll+4ce )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  hl2.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xD1_afd!AfdPoll+4ce
BiosReleaseDate = 08/14/2007
SystemProductName = D5468AT-ABA ALONPAV
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17592.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Fri May 13 23:02:23.606 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:04:27.572
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Ntfs.sys
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x24
PROCESS_NAME:  Steam.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x24_Ntfs+14b45
BiosReleaseDate = 08/14/2007
SystemProductName = D5468AT-ABA ALONPAV
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17592.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Thu May 12 21:00:48.431 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:15:17.397
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!RtlSidHashLookup+79 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  Steam.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x50_nt!RtlSidHashLookup+79
BiosReleaseDate = 08/14/2007
SystemProductName = D5468AT-ABA ALONPAV
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17592.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Thu May 12 20:39:09.963 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:14:55.929
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7f_8
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  dwm.exe
BiosReleaseDate = 08/14/2007
SystemProductName = D5468AT-ABA ALONPAV
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17592.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Wed May 11 23:31:48.652 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:06:10.619
*** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found.  Defaulted to export symbols for halmacpi.dll - 
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x8E_nt!KiDispatchException+1ac
BiosReleaseDate = 08/14/2007
SystemProductName = D5468AT-ABA ALONPAV
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17514.x86fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
Debug session time: Tue May 10 17:43:25.826 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:25.668
*** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found.  Defaulted to export symbols for win32k.sys - 
Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k!EngBitBlt+9bba )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x50_win32k!EngBitBlt+9bba
BiosReleaseDate = 08/14/2007
SystemProductName = D5468AT-ABA ALONPAV
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17514.x86fre.win7sp1_rtm.101119-1850
Debug session time: Tue May 10 17:36:42.492 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:06:28.459
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvmf6232.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvmf6232.sys
Probably caused by : nvmf6232.sys ( nvmf6232+3f4e )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x8E_nvmf6232+3f4e
BiosReleaseDate = 08/14/2007
SystemProductName = D5468AT-ABA ALONPAV
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
[/font]
```


----------



## joelawl (Oct 8, 2010)

*Re: Window 7 Bsod*

hi, i ran most of these tests and it either passed or i got no response. 
I decided to upload a more recent PERFMON and the bsod file collection to see if it would help.


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Window 7 Bsod*

I found an interesting log:

```
Event[98]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
  Date: 2011-06-05T09:51:12.645
  Event ID: 89
  Task: N/A
  Level: Information
  Opcode: Info
  Keyword: N/A
  User: S-1-5-18
  User Name: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM
  Computer: Joel-PC
  Description: 
ACPI thermal zone ACPI\ThermalZone\THRM has been enumerated.             
_PSV = 395K             
_TC1 = 4             
_TC2 = 3             
_TSP = 6000ms             
_AC0 = 395K             
_AC1 = 0K             
_AC2 = 0K             
_AC3 = 0K             
_AC4 = 0K             
_AC5 = 0K             
_AC6 = 0K             
_AC7 = 0K             
_AC8 = 0K             
_AC9 = 0K             
_CRT = 397K             
_HOT = 0K             
_PSL - see event data.
```
I could be misinterpreting that, but I wonder if you have a temperature problem. Could you report the temps Speedfan gives?

SpeedFan - Access temperature sensor in your computer

Also, where did you get your copy of Windows 7?

...Summary of the dumps: 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7601.17592.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Sun Jun  5 09:42:59.835 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:08.879
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!ObfDereferenceObjectWithTag+27 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x50_nt!ObfDereferenceObjectWithTag+27
BiosReleaseDate = 08/14/2007
SystemProductName = D5468AT-ABA ALONPAV
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17592.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Sun Jun  5 09:31:03.570 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:13:50.614
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!KiSignalSynchronizationObject+1c )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xA_nt!KiSignalSynchronizationObject+1c
BiosReleaseDate = 08/14/2007
SystemProductName = D5468AT-ABA ALONPAV
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17592.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Sun Jun  5 02:02:38.854 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:05:12.898
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!IopXxxControlFile+1b8 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  Steam.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x50_nt!IopXxxControlFile+1b8
BiosReleaseDate = 08/14/2007
SystemProductName = D5468AT-ABA ALONPAV
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17592.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Sat Jun  4 19:22:07.176 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:28.220
*** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found.  Defaulted to export symbols for win32k.sys - 
Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k!EngUnlockSurface+55bf )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x50_win32k!EngUnlockSurface+55bf
BiosReleaseDate = 08/14/2007
SystemProductName = D5468AT-ABA ALONPAV
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17592.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Sat Jun  4 19:15:18.941 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 7:14:36.269
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( nt!NtQueryPerformanceCounter+0 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1
PROCESS_NAME:  hl2.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17592.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Sat Jun  4 11:54:13.999 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:12.918
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!KiXMMIZeroPagesNoSave+6 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  GoogleCrashHan
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xA_nt!KiXMMIZeroPagesNoSave+6
BiosReleaseDate = 08/14/2007
SystemProductName = D5468AT-ABA ALONPAV
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntoskrnl.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntoskrnl.exe
Debug session time: Sat Jun  4 11:50:17.411 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:06:52.455
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntoskrnl.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntoskrnl.exe
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for fvevol.sys
*** WARNING: symbols timestamp is wrong 0x4d9fd753 0x4a5bbf18 for CLASSPNP.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for storport.sys
Probably caused by : exe ( nt+2d3e3fa )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xD1_nt+2d3e3fa
BiosReleaseDate = 08/14/2007
SystemProductName = D5468AT-ABA ALONPAV
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17592.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Fri Jun  3 23:34:46.629 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 5:16:23.679
*** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found.  Defaulted to export symbols for USBPORT.SYS - 
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT+8a09 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xA_USBPORT+8a09
BiosReleaseDate = 08/14/2007
SystemProductName = D5468AT-ABA ALONPAV
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17592.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Thu Jun  2 23:23:14.731 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:12:37.791
Probably caused by : afd.sys ( afd!AfdPollGetInfo+20 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xBE
PROCESS_NAME:  hl2.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xBE_afd!AfdPollGetInfo+20
BiosReleaseDate = 08/14/2007
SystemProductName = D5468AT-ABA ALONPAV
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17592.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Thu Jun  2 23:09:44.145 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:45.190
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found.  Defaulted to export symbols for win32k.sys - 
Probably caused by : hardware ( nvlddmkm+171cc2 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  explorer.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  IP_MISALIGNED_nvlddmkm.sys
BiosReleaseDate = 08/14/2007
SystemProductName = D5468AT-ABA ALONPAV
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17592.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Thu Jun  2 22:58:10.929 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:23:07.974
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiFindNodeOrParent+17 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  hl2&exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x50_nt!MiFindNodeOrParent+17
BiosReleaseDate = 08/14/2007
SystemProductName = D5468AT-ABA ALONPAV
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17592.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Thu Jun  2 20:05:12.978 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:05:25.022
Probably caused by : afd.sys ( afd!AfdPoll+32f )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  Steam.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x50_afd!AfdPoll+32f
BiosReleaseDate = 08/14/2007
SystemProductName = D5468AT-ABA ALONPAV
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
[/font]
```


----------



## joelawl (Oct 8, 2010)

*Re: Window 7 Bsod*

im not sure if this is the info you need but here it is
Fan1: 2052 RPM
Fan2: 1154 RPM
GPU: 0c
Temp1: 3c-5c
Temp2: 39c
Temp3: 25c
HDO: 37c
Temp1: 40c
Core: 0c-1c

and I got windows 7 from the Microsoft site and I downloaded it from there.


----------



## joelawl (Oct 8, 2010)

*Re: Window 7 Bsod*

Here is some other information I found about my Hard Disk: 

Attribute Current Raw Overall
Raw Read Error Rate 100 0 Very good
Throughput Performance 163 189 Very good
Spin Up Time 120 9 356 473 Good
Start/Stop Count 99 5088 Watch
Warning: Start/Stop Count is below the average limits (100-100).
Reallocated Sector Count 100 786538 Very good
Seek Error Rate 100 0 Very good
Seek Time Performance 134 32 Very good
Power On Hours Count 99 9045 Good
Spin Retry Count 100 0 Very good
Power Cycle Count 99 4995 Watch
Warning: Power Cycle Count is below the average limits (100-100).
Power Off Retract Count 96 5092 Watch
Warning: Power Off Retract Count is below the average limits (98-100).
Load Cycle Count 96 5092 Watch
Warning: Load Cycle Count is below the average limits (98-100).
Reallocated Event Count 100 13 Very good
Current Pending Sector 100 0 Very good
Offline Uncorrectable Sector Count 100 0 Very good
Ultra DMA CRC Error Rate 200 0 Very good


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Window 7 Bsod*

The BIOS still needs an update: MCP61PM-HM Motherboard BIOS Update HP Pavilion a6130n Desktop PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)

Which tests did you run, and what were the results of each?


----------



## joelawl (Oct 8, 2010)

*Re: Window 7 Bsod*

I tried to update the BIOS but it said "Your system does not meet the minimum requirement for this update. Update has been cancelled (9998)" I think it's because the update doesn't support Windows 7 32-bit yet.


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Window 7 Bsod*

Try running the update in compatibility mode for Vista: Compatibility Mode - Windows 7 Forums


----------



## joelawl (Oct 8, 2010)

*Re: Window 7 Bsod*

I tried to update it in compatibility mode and tried options 1 and 2 and 3 and got the same error.


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Window 7 Bsod*

We are running out of options here. Our hardware tests are coming up clean, yet it still appears to be one.

The only thing I can think of is installing Vista again. If the BSODs cease, it seems we are looking at a BIOS incompatibility. In that case, you're only options would be to purchase a newer laptop or continue to use Vista.


----------



## joelawl (Oct 8, 2010)

*Re: Window 7 Bsod*

I recently got a new bsod that said "A device driver attempting to corrupt the system has been caught. The faulty driver currently on the kernel stack must be replaced with a working version." So I decided to upload the 2 files as a last attempt to fix this problem.


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Window 7 Bsod*

The only thing that catches my eye, aside from the old BIOS, is one dump that seems to point at a network issue. It may be worth installing the latest nForce package from here: Drivers - Download NVIDIA Drivers

```
nvmf6232.sys      Thu Jul 30 19:47:55 2009 (4A72312B)
```
Other than that, my only suggestion is to try installing Vista again.

...Summary of the dumps: 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7601.17592.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Sat Jun 11 13:01:54.381 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:17.425
*** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found.  Defaulted to export symbols for halmacpi.dll - 
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!KeWaitForSingleObject+416 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  Steam.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xA_nt!KeWaitForSingleObject+416
BiosReleaseDate = 08/14/2007
SystemProductName = D5468AT-ABA ALONPAV
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17592.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Sat Jun 11 13:04:42.275 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:02.335
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_411
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x1a_411_nt!MiLockTransitionLeafPage+115
BiosReleaseDate = 08/14/2007
SystemProductName = D5468AT-ABA ALONPAV
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17592.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Sun Jun 12 13:53:19.174 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:12:45.219
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mssmbios.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mssmbios.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Ntfs.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Ntfs.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for fltmgr.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for fltmgr.sys
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiFindNodeOrParent+17 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  MsMpEng.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xA_nt!MiFindNodeOrParent+17
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17592.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Sun Jun 12 13:32:46.482 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:42.527
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k+60225 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x50_win32k+60225
BiosReleaseDate = 08/14/2007
SystemProductName = D5468AT-ABA ALONPAV
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17592.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Sun Jun 12 13:29:21.221 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:04.265
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ndis.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ndis.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for NETIO.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for NETIO.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for tcpip.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for tcpip.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for afd.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for afd.sys
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc4_13d
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xc4_13d_NETIO+1ae3b
BiosReleaseDate = 08/14/2007
SystemProductName = D5468AT-ABA ALONPAV
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17592.x86fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Fri Jun 10 23:13:21.376 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:25.420
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!KiTryUnwaitThread+46 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xA_nt!KiTryUnwaitThread+46
BiosReleaseDate = 08/14/2007
SystemProductName = D5468AT-ABA ALONPAV
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
[/font]
```


----------



## joelawl (Oct 8, 2010)

*Re: Window 7 Bsod*

Should I re-install Windows 7 or just go back to Vista?


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Window 7 Bsod*

Go back to Vista.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f299/window-7-bsod-574526.html#post3304448


----------



## joelawl (Oct 8, 2010)

*Re: Window Vista Bsod*

I switched back to vista but I occasionally get these bsod.

In, addition I tried to install the Motherboard BIOS Update but it just says that "your system does not meet the minimum requirement for this update"


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Window 7 Bsod*

Hi - 

Update these drivers -

```
[font=lucida console]nvstor.sys        Wed Jun 06 16:34:41 2007 (46671A61) - NVIDIA nForce
nvstor32.sys      Fri Oct 26 14:50:16 2007 (472236E8) - " "
nvmfdx32.sys      Fri Aug 01 14:37:49 2008 (489357FD) - " "

AmdLLD.sys        Fri Jun 29 15:47:32 2007 (468561D4) - AMD[/font]
```
Try HP Support first - http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareCategory?lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&product=3436817&

http_:_//sysnative.com/0x1/DriverReference.html#nvstor.sys 
http_:_//sysnative.com/0x1/DriverReference.html#nvstor32.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/0x1/DriverReference.html#nvmfdx32.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/0x1/DriverReference.html#AmdLLD.sys

Try BIOS update again under Vista - http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareDownloadIndex?softwareitem=pv-63120-1&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&os=2093&product=3436817&sw_lang=

RAM & HDD need to be retested; do driver updates 1st.

Run memtest86+ - http://www.techsupportforum.com/2863029-post5.html

Run HDD diags - 
- http://www.carrona.org/hddiag.html
- http://www.techsupportforum.com/2828431-post7.html
- http://www.techspot.com/vb/topic7602.html


Regards. . .

jcgriff2


`


BSOD SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini063011-01.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18327.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.101014-0432
Debug session time: Thu Jun 30 15:39:41.717 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:01.404
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiUnlinkFreeOrZeroedPage+f3 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  Steam.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xA_nt!MiUnlinkFreeOrZeroedPage+f3
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments babffff4 00000002 00000001 81e96cc7
BiosVersion = 5.16 
BiosReleaseDate = 08/14/2007
SystemManufacturer = HP Pavilion 06
SystemProductName = D5468AT-ABA ALONPAV
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini062911-02.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18327.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.101014-0432
Debug session time: Wed Jun 29 23:27:10.827 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:42:01.544
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiBadShareCount+24 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x4E_99
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x4E_99_nt!MiBadShareCount+24
Bugcheck code 0000004E
Arguments 00000099 0000acc9 00000003 00044f4d
BiosVersion = 5.16 
BiosReleaseDate = 08/14/2007
SystemManufacturer = HP Pavilion 06
SystemProductName = D5468AT-ABA ALONPAV
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini062911-01.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18327.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.101014-0432
Debug session time: Wed Jun 29 16:30:07.820 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:19.396
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!KiUnwaitThread+14 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  audiodg.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xA_nt!KiUnwaitThread+14
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments 08933cd8 0000001b 00000000 81eaa5d5
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini062611-01.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18327.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.101014-0432
Debug session time: Sun Jun 26 16:12:20.871 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:08:20.587
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiReplaceWsleHash+77 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  mumble.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xA_nt!MiReplaceWsleHash+77
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments c0fdf72c 00000000 00000001 81ea9bc6
BiosVersion = 5.16 
BiosReleaseDate = 08/14/2007
SystemManufacturer = HP Pavilion 06
SystemProductName = D5468AT-ABA ALONPAV
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini061711-02.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18327.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.101014-0432
Debug session time: Fri Jun 17 18:37:04.724 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:41:26.441
Probably caused by : memory_corruption
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  CODE_CORRUPTION
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  MEMORY_CORRUPTION_ONE_BIT
Bugcheck code 1000008E
Arguments c000001d 81cc7d6d 803ecc7c 00000000
BiosVersion = 5.16 
BiosReleaseDate = 08/14/2007
SystemManufacturer = HP Pavilion 06
SystemProductName = D5468AT-ABA ALONPAV
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini061711-01.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18327.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.101014-0432
Debug session time: Fri Jun 17 17:54:56.115 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 5:03:36.831
Probably caused by : Npfs.SYS ( Npfs!NpFreeClientSecurityContext+2c )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x18
PROCESS_NAME:  GameOverlayUI.e
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x18_Npfs!NpFreeClientSecurityContext+2c
Bugcheck code 00000018
Arguments 85ee7d70 ba930bf4 00000002 af21efaf
BiosVersion = 5.16 
BiosReleaseDate = 08/14/2007
SystemManufacturer = HP Pavilion 06
SystemProductName = D5468AT-ABA ALONPAV
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini061611-01.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18327.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.101014-0432
Debug session time: Thu Jun 16 22:48:41.723 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:22.410
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!ExFreePoolWithTag+17f )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x19_20
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  explorer.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x19_20_nt!ExFreePoolWithTag+17f
Bugcheck code 00000019
Arguments 00000020 a0f0e0d8 a0f0e128 0a0a080a
BiosVersion = 5.16 
BiosReleaseDate = 08/14/2007
SystemManufacturer = HP Pavilion 06
SystemProductName = D5468AT-ABA ALONPAV
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  

by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055][u]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/u][/color][/url]   


           [url=www.sysnative.com][color=#000033][u]www.sysnative.com[/u][/color][/url]
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055][u]www.jcgriff2.com[/u][/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------



## joelawl (Oct 8, 2010)

*Re: Window 7 Bsod*

I re installed the nvidia driver since it said I had the lastest one.
I believe I updated the amd driver. I tried to update the bios but it gave me the same error "our system does not meet the minimum requirement for this update. Update has been cancelled (9998)"
I tested my ram and no errors came up but I haven't been able to test out my hdd yet.
I got some new bsod so I decided to upload them.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Window 7 Bsod*

Hi - 

System uptimes vary from 2 min - 16 min - 

```
[font=lucida console]System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:48.308
System Uptime: 0 days 0:05:30.895
System Uptime: 0 days 0:16:26.477
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:00.796
System Uptime: 0 days 0:07:12.127[/font]
```

These drivers need to be updated:

```
[font=lucida console]
nvstor.sys        Wed Jun 06 16:34:41 2007 (46671A61)
nvstor32.sys      Fri Oct 26 14:50:16 2007 (472236E8)
AmdLLD.sys        Fri Jun 29 15:47:32 2007 (468561D4)
[/font]
```
http_:_//sysnative.com/0x1/DriverReference.html#nvstor.sys 
http_:_//sysnative.com/0x1/DriverReference.html#nvstor32.sys 
http_:_//sysnative.com/0x1/DriverReference.html#AmdLLD.sys 


Run HDD diags - start w/ SeaTools for DOS - 2nd link -
- http://www.carrona.org/hddiag.html
- http://www.techsupportforum.com/2828431-post7.html
- Drive diagnostic utilities compendium - TechSpot OpenBoards

Run Speccy - http://www.piriform.com/speccy
- "File" | "Publish Snapshot" | Paste URL into your next post 


Regards. . .

jcgriff2


`


BSOD SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini070511-03.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18327.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.101014-0432
Debug session time: Tue Jul  5 18:42:06.607 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:48.308
Probably caused by : Npfs.SYS ( Npfs!NpFsdWrite+0 )
DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION (c4)
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc4_c5
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xc4_c5_VRF_Npfs!NpFsdWrite+0
Bugcheck code 000000C4
Arguments 000000c5 845f5086 0000fffe 00000000
BiosVersion = 5.16 
BiosReleaseDate = 08/14/2007
SystemManufacturer = HP Pavilion 06
SystemProductName = D5468AT-ABA ALONPAV
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini070511-02.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18327.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.101014-0432
Debug session time: Tue Jul  5 18:36:02.194 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:05:30.895
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MmFreeSpecialPool+6c )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xC1_23
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xC1_23_VRF_nt!MmFreeSpecialPool+6c
Bugcheck code 000000C1
Arguments b6568f68 b6568308 00db0094 00000023
BiosVersion = 5.16 
BiosReleaseDate = 08/14/2007
SystemManufacturer = HP Pavilion 06
SystemProductName = D5468AT-ABA ALONPAV
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini070511-01.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18327.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.101014-0432
Debug session time: Tue Jul  5 12:08:06.776 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:16:26.477
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiUnlinkFreeOrZeroedPage+23 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  Steam.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xA_VRF_nt!MiUnlinkFreeOrZeroedPage+23
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments 00000004 00000002 00000000 81eaabf7
BiosVersion = 5.16 
BiosReleaseDate = 08/14/2007
SystemManufacturer = HP Pavilion 06
SystemProductName = D5468AT-ABA ALONPAV
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini070411-02.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18327.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.101014-0432
Debug session time: Mon Jul  4 11:35:24.095 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:00.796
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!NtDelayExecution+0 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x1_VRF_nt!NtDelayExecution+0
Bugcheck code 00000001
Arguments 82072e56 00000000 00000002 00000000
BiosVersion = 5.16 
BiosReleaseDate = 08/14/2007
SystemManufacturer = HP Pavilion 06
SystemProductName = D5468AT-ABA ALONPAV
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini070411-01.dmp]
Built by: 6002.18327.x86fre.vistasp2_gdr.101014-0432
Debug session time: Mon Jul  4 11:32:42.427 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:07:12.127
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!IovCompleteRequest+14e )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x44
PROCESS_NAME:  GoogleCrashHand
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x44_VRF_nt!IovCompleteRequest+14e
Bugcheck code 00000044
Arguments acec4e28 0000034f 00000000 00000000
BiosVersion = 5.16 
BiosReleaseDate = 08/14/2007
SystemManufacturer = HP Pavilion 06
SystemProductName = D5468AT-ABA ALONPAV
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  

by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055][u]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/u][/color][/url]   


           [url=www.sysnative.com][color=#000033][u]www.sysnative.com[/u][/color][/url]
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055][u]www.jcgriff2.com[/u][/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------



## joelawl (Oct 8, 2010)

*Re: Window 7 Bsod*

Speccy Snap-shot

http://speccy.piriform.com/results/8G7CHXGXdnh7khsoN3Fyoip

When I try and update the nvidia drivers it tells me "Your PC currently has the latest driver installed for your GPU. No driver update is necessary at this time.."


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Window 7 Bsod*

Run the HDD diagnostics.

https://www.techsupportforum.com/posts/3339623/

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


----------



## joelawl (Oct 8, 2010)

*Re: Window 7 Bsod*

I upgraded my power supply and graphic card and ever since then I didn't receive a bsod, so I guess for now the problem is solve, I'll post back here if any problems occur in the future. Thanks for the help


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for posting back w/ your solution. Much appreciated.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

